# Anyone used kato 1-3kg spin rods



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

well i was browsing through my local fishing store this morning is what i told the misses but i was actually in the market for a new bream/light spin rod. i found the kato graphite spin rod 1-3kg 6'6". it felt good, whippy and well balanced for what is was and it was only $50. i was just wondering if anyone has used or ownes one and what everyone thinks of them?

cheers munro


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope, but i shop in that sort of price bracket, and have a few Okuma Celilo's which i've found to be an absolute superb rod for the price.
Depending on what tackle store you're in, Doug Burts in Southport have a few you can look at, but they're expensive instore. I bought one online thismorning for $40 delivered... Steal!! ideal bream rod imo


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Where did you get the Okuma Celilo for $40? 8)


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

With the good AUD they can be had on the better side of $40 depending on specs..
http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-CELILO-Grap ... 206&sr=1-1


----------

